# LSU game



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

man that was a worthless display of a football game. other than the like 8 minutes in the second quarter, they really did look horrible. It will be a LONG season going through a tuff SEC if they play every game the way the did last night. and that was with UNC playing second and third string players. les miles better figure out something or he will be looking for another job at another school. their offense had WAY WAY WAY to much tallent for what they showed last night and their defense looks no existant at times. i love to watch LSU ball but man they are a better team than what they showed last night. just horrible


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

fsu won 59-6 all im sayin lol


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea against a nobody team. All I'm saying lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol and unc might as well been i mean there waterboy was even playing ahahahaha jk i like lsu better then uf so i will be rooting for them when that time comes until then fsu will put points on the board for ya lol


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

That was pitiful.This year i'm hoping they lose,so they can get rid of Les Miles.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed. Les miles has got to go. He has no sense of time management and the offensive coordinator has no sense of how to pass the ball. It's just run after run after run. Even on 3rd and 8's+ it's almost always a run. Someone has got to go


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> lol and unc might as well been i mean there waterboy was even playing ahahahaha jk i like lsu better then uf so i will be rooting for them when that time comes until then fsu will put points on the board for ya lol



We will see what they made of next week when they play #7 Oklahoma and are sent home with a loss :nutkick:


----------

